# Transom - Cap seperation



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

I been trying to figure out how water has been getting into my back hatch.
I think I finally found that the problem is seperation from the cap to the transom. 













Rain water goes through the crack from the seperatipn and collects in the back of my boat.













Then drains from these holes into my hatch.








Can anyone confirm my diagnosis from these pics?

How would I go about fixing this?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Can not confirm it from pictures but I think you are on the right track.

How to fix needs advice needs more pictures of the boat from a broader perspective so we can ascertain what kind of boat and what access there is to the transom. From the micro shots it looks like there is a cap on your boat and based on where that crack is, the entire transom will need to be replaced.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What duck said, plus the foam is prob wet??


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Ouch. This is some rough news.

It's an East Cape Gladesmen.
Just bought it a couple months ago


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep. Sorry brother, but the cap has to come off to get fixed properly.

Not really a job for a beginner. Get a hold of a cat on here by the name of Glasser. Glasser boat works is his biz name. I have never used him but have seen his work and I would hire him if I ever needed to.

In fair disclosure there are several people here that had great results from him and one that did not have such a nice experience...for what it's worth.


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks DuckNut for your help and advice but I think I'll just go ahead and kill myself instead.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How far away from East Cape are you? Sometimes the hull warranty is transferable from the original owner to the subsequent one(s)... at least give them a call


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Unfortunately I'm in no financial position to get this fixed right now. 
If the transom is still rock solid, is there any harm in trying to seal it up for a few months? 
I live about 4 hours away from East Cape, I'll give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I thought the deck was not a structural component there. Since it's a composite boat there should be no rot. Before giving up hope, you need to check with ECC, this might be a mostly cosmetic seam. If so you'll have to dry it out, maybe replace the foam, and reseal/glass the seam.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Firecat hit it on the head.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The transom has pulled away from the liner. That joint is integral and it has failed.

I'm pretty sure you can put some duct tape over it and not see it for a while. My best guess how this happened is there was a collision putting tremendous stress on the transom and hence tearing it loose from the liner.

As others have said - call EC.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

EZ-PZ fix and it has not failed...the cap seam came undone and is easy to fix...
basically the top of the shoe box came undone from the box, again its an easy fix.
Call me direct at 
321.217.1086
~ Kevin


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

MrNothingMaster said:


> Unfortunately I'm in no financial position to get this fixed right now.
> If the transom is still rock solid, is there any harm in trying to seal it up for a few months?
> I live about 4 hours away from East Cape, I'll give them a call and see what they say.


cosmetic and transom is on/in the hull, not the cap/deck. Thats just a seam that many years ago was glassed closed with mat/putty. ez-fix and you can do what I'm going to suggest yourself and look good too.
tight lines and talk soon. 
kevin


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Kevin,
That is great news and thanks for being a stand up guy. Many appreciate it.


----------



## MrNothingMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Update: I spoke with Kevin and he told me in detail (with pictures) on how to fix this while making it look good. Feels great knowing the kind of customer service that comes along with this boat.


----------

